# Who would you like to kiss under the mistletoe this holiday season?



## dreamer72fem (Dec 9, 2005)

Ok I have never actually posted a thread of my own so I figured I shall get out of the corner for once and post something. 
So....who would it be for me...well I have seen a few guys on here there I wouldnt mind standing under the mistletoe with... 
Stacey


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 9, 2005)

dreamer72fem said:


> Ok I have never actually posted a thread of my own so I figured I shall get out of the corner for once and post something.
> So....who would it be for me...well I have seen a few guys on here there I wouldnt mind standing under the mistletoe with...
> Stacey



Oh that's a loaded question. So I'm gonna go the PC route.

I would like to kiss whoever would like to kiss me. *good answer*:kiss2:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Dec 9, 2005)

This is easy! I'm looking forward to 9 solid days of kissing under the mistletoe with my boyfriend when I visit him in OH over the holidays! I can't wait. :smitten:


----------



## Tina (Dec 9, 2005)

He knows who he is, and we don't need mistletoe. *grrr!*


----------



## toffeechick64 (Dec 9, 2005)

I would like to kiss :
1:Batista
2:Lennox Lewis
3:the african guy on the ABC tv show Lost (i dont know his name sorry)


----------



## nicolethefantastic (Dec 9, 2005)

I would absolutely love to catch my childhood friend Winston under the mistletoe this year- we've had chemistry for ages... and I will be in cape town... so... who knows *crosses fingers* :eat2: 


oh and that saucy danexmachina.


----------



## Seth Warren (Dec 9, 2005)

A big, beautiful woman! :bow:


----------



## fatlane (Dec 9, 2005)

I want to kiss you, you magnificent bastard, you!


----------



## swamptoad (Dec 9, 2005)

Josalynn (my wife, of course) :kiss2: :wubu:


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Dec 9, 2005)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Oh that's a loaded question. So I'm gonna go the PC route.
> 
> I would like to kiss whoever would like to kiss me. *good answer*:kiss2:


Note to self - bring home some mistletoe....


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 10, 2005)

To avoid a mass campaign to eradicate mistletoe from the face of the earth, I'll just say................my elbow.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Dec 10, 2005)

fatlane said:


> I want to kiss you, you magnificent bastard, you!



Oh, all right. But no tongue!


----------



## MellieD (Dec 10, 2005)

PC answer? My husband :wubu: 
Deep, dark, secret answer? Orlando Bloom :smitten:


----------



## Totmacher (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm not feeling terribly picky right now


----------



## ValentineBBW (Dec 10, 2005)

Any one of my Dimension board crushes


----------



## moonvine (Dec 10, 2005)

Apolo Anton Ohno.

http://www.apoloportal.net/photos/wallpapers/apolo_collage.jpg

The good thing about being alone is that you absolutely do not have to be realistic!


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 10, 2005)

MellieD said:


> PC answer? My husband :wubu:
> Deep, dark, secret answer? Orlando Bloom :smitten:



Orlando Bloom?! I can sort of see why, but truth be told, the dude's been cashing in on his Legolas fame a bit too much for my taste. I mean, how many "B"-epic snooty Legolas-variations can one stomach in a year or so, especially when the substance is really only barely adequate? Ayway, you go for it girl... 

As for me, obviously my loved ones. In an alternate universe, ummm, Rebecca from The Apprentice; Bethenny from Martha Stewart and Martha, too; Jane Hall; Hilary Duff; LivTyler; and three double-secret ones who shall go unnamed.


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 10, 2005)

I'm available for any under the misltoe action. :kiss2:


----------



## dreamer72fem (Dec 10, 2005)

fatlane said:


> I want to kiss you, you magnificent bastard, you!



I have to ask...who is the magnificant bastard?


----------



## MellieD (Dec 10, 2005)

Webmaster said:


> Orlando Bloom?! I can sort of see why, but truth be told, the dude's been cashing in on his Legolas fame a bit too much for my taste. I mean, how many "B"-epic snooty Legolas-variations can one stomach in a year or so, especially when the substance is really only barely adequate? Ayway, you go for it girl...
> 
> As for me, obviously my loved ones. In an alternate universe, ummm, Rebecca from The Apprentice; Bethenny from Martha Stewart and Martha, too; Jane Hall; Hilary Duff; LivTyler; and three double-secret ones who shall go unnamed.




Hmmmm...he's done things post-Legolas? LOL
Curiosity about those 3 double-secret people is driving me crazy. :doh:


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 10, 2005)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Note to self - bring home some mistletoe....



Oh Geez - honey you NEVER have to wait for a kiss!!!:smitten: :wubu:


----------



## Egbert Souse (Dec 10, 2005)

Webmaster said:


> As for me, obviously my loved ones. In an alternate universe, ummm, Rebecca from The Apprentice; Bethenny from Martha Stewart and Martha, too; Jane Hall; Hilary Duff; LivTyler; and three double-secret ones who shall go unnamed.



This has got Rumor Fodder written all over it.

And Martha???
Ewwwwww.
Lord knows she's always treated me right and i'm sure she'd do something real cute and creative with the mistletoe but i'd rather kiss a catfish.

I'll go with BB...in any universe.


----------



## fatlane (Dec 10, 2005)

Jack Skellington said:


> Oh, all right. But no tongue!



Done! Come here and give us a kiss, you magnificent bastard, you!


----------



## Matt (Dec 10, 2005)

I would like to kiss any BBW on the boards.:kiss2: Also on my list are, Jessica Alba and Angelina Jolie. 

Orlando Bloom has been in other things since Lord of the Rings. Have you seen Kingdom of Heaven? His acting in that film is really good.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Dec 10, 2005)

dreamer72fem said:


> Ok I have never actually posted a thread of my own so I figured I shall get out of the corner for once and post something.
> So....who would it be for me...well I have seen a few guys on here there I wouldnt mind standing under the mistletoe with...
> Stacey



I would like to kiss a beautiful, busty bbw who is single, emotionally available, professional, heterosexual and a nonsmoker.


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 10, 2005)

bigsexy920 said:


> I'm available for any under the misltoe action. :kiss2:



This brings to mind the scene from Peanuts where Lucy promises not to pull the football away when Charlie Brown goes to kick it...and of course it gets yanked away lust as he gets close to her.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 11, 2005)

Egbert Souse said:


> I'll go with BB...in any universe.


BB Chapsticks up and pops an Altoid, glancing at her watch and wondering whether she wrote down the right universe....


----------



## bigsexy920 (Dec 16, 2005)

Zandoz said:



> This brings to mind the scene from Peanuts where Lucy promises not to pull the football away when Charlie Brown goes to kick it...and of course it gets yanked away lust as he gets close to her.



It also brings to mind, when Lucy is wanting Schroder to kiss her at the Piano. Thats closer to my situation


----------



## Jes (Dec 16, 2005)

Totmacher said:


> I'm not feeling terribly picky right now



Oh, all right. But no tongue!


----------



## Jes (Dec 16, 2005)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Oh Geez - honey you NEVER have to wait for a kiss!!!:smitten: :wubu:



man, are You ever an easy date, sandie...


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Dec 16, 2005)

in no particular order:
ivy
buffie
shannyn sossamon
melonie
this girl haha
sarah silverman
kristen kreuk
drawing a blank.
oh eva longoria.

aaron£


----------



## Jes (Dec 16, 2005)

hmm. 

someone i already kiss now and then
a guy i never got to kiss, but wanted to for 2 years straight
probably a few people here
someone who loves me.


----------



## Tina (Dec 16, 2005)

I'll be kissing him in five days.  :kiss2:


----------



## Carrie (Dec 16, 2005)

Someone besides my dogs would be nice.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Dec 16, 2005)

Carrie said:


> Someone besides my dogs would be nice.


(Carrie's dogs read this, make that Scooby Doo "Guh?" sound, then cop an attitude for the rest of the day.)

(Oh, who'm I kidding. A dog can't cop an attitude for longer than 3 minutes, tops. Dodged a bullet here, Carrie. Please be more diplomatic in the future. After all, dogs are people, too.)


----------



## Carrie (Dec 16, 2005)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> (Carrie's dogs read this, make that Scooby Doo "Guh?" sound, then cop an attitude for the rest of the day.)
> 
> (Oh, who'm I kidding. A dog can't cop an attitude for longer than 3 minutes, tops. Dodged a bullet here, Carrie. Please be more diplomatic in the future. After all, dogs are people, too.)



Oh, pffft. They've got me wrapped around their furry paws the other 364 damn days of the year.  

But um...just in case, I'm going to go make sure they haven't shredded my couch cushions, 'cause I'm pretty sure my Border Collie can and does log onto the 'net. He may have read this. :doh:


----------



## Jane (Dec 16, 2005)

My very own Santa.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 16, 2005)

i know it sounds cheesy but i would kiss my hubby and son. My son is 2 1/2 and gives the sweetest little kisses. Kisses from your own kid is magical and sweet. Hubby gives good kiss too but both kisses are totally different.

And ditto on Orlando Bloom only if he's in his elf outfit tho


----------



## Zandoz (Dec 16, 2005)

bigsexy920 said:


> It also brings to mind, when Lucy is wanting Schroder to kiss her at the Piano. Thats closer to my situation



Too bad they cut the scene when Pig Pen saw her puckered and made his move....but then again, I guess they could not show that much violence on a kiddie show....LOL


----------



## Egbert Souse (Dec 16, 2005)

Carrie said:


> Oh, pffft. They've got me wrapped around their furry paws the other 364 damn days of the year.
> 
> But um...just in case, I'm going to go make sure they haven't shredded my couch cushions, 'cause I'm pretty sure my Border Collie can and does log onto the 'net. He may have read this. :doh:



(smilie face)

Hope the couch cushions are ok, Carrie.
Border Collies are smarter than we are and NOT to be taken lightly.

(and you might consider looking through the Member Profiles to see if any sound familiar)


----------



## Carrie (Dec 16, 2005)

Egbert Souse said:


> (smilie face)
> 
> Hope the couch cushions are ok, Carrie.
> Border Collies are smarter than we are and NOT to be taken lightly.
> ...



He's registered, Egbert, but he only lurks on the paysite board. 

He's a cheeky Border Collie.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Dec 16, 2005)

Jes said:


> man, are You ever an easy date, sandie...



Well when it comes to my hubby:wubu: I never make him wait. :wubu:


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 22, 2005)

Well...I won't have anyone to kiss for Christmas or New Years for the 4th year in a row. So, my wish would to be to have a nice, sexy fa come kiss me. 

However, if I had to pick a celebrity..it would have to be either Ryan Gosling or Colin Firth..WOO HOO


----------



## BBWTexan (Dec 22, 2005)

If only I could just get my hands on James Spader... I'd never need to kiss again! :kiss2:


----------



## GunnDancer (Dec 22, 2005)

Man! No one ever wants to kiss me!


----------



## ConnieLynn (Dec 22, 2005)

GunnDancer said:


> Man! No one ever wants to kiss me!



/me kisses the too young GunnDancer on the cheek.

And dang you got to be a senior member fast!

I have no mistletoe candidates, can't think of a single celebrity I'd want to kiss. LOL and I had to google a bunch of the ones y'all listed to even see who they were.

Conrad your list is interesting


----------



## GunnDancer (Dec 22, 2005)

You know I'm not THAT young...I'm 22 so whoever wants to gimme a big ol' kiss on the mouth...minus the men in the group...go for it!


----------



## dreamer72fem (Dec 22, 2005)

GunnDancer said:


> You know I'm not THAT young...I'm 22 so whoever wants to gimme a big ol' kiss on the mouth...minus the men in the group...go for it!



well you do have that kissable look to ya:eat2:


----------



## Jes (Dec 22, 2005)

GunnDancer said:


> You know I'm not THAT young...I'm 22 so whoever wants to gimme a big ol' kiss on the mouth...minus the men in the group...go for it!



my god. that's even younger than I thought.

hahaha. I feel dirty, and wrong, now. You're younger than Jay!!!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 22, 2005)

*Standing next to gunnDancer*

If you girls wouldn't mind sharing a hug with this old (34) Dutch guy, that would be heaven to me! I promise to give a warm gentle hug in return.


----------



## GunnDancer (Dec 22, 2005)

HEY! Stop trying to make me look bad George! Lol! Man..I never thought my age would keep girls from liking me until I was like 60! Aw man...


----------



## T'Rina / MsXXL (Dec 22, 2005)

dreamer72fem said:


> Ok I have never actually posted a thread of my own so I figured I shall get out of the corner for once and post something.
> So....who would it be for me...well I have seen a few guys on here there I wouldnt mind standing under the mistletoe with...
> Stacey



Sigh, for me it would be one of my exs who now has a gf... it is always the ones you can't have that you want the most it seems


----------



## ConnieLynn (Dec 22, 2005)

GeorgeNL said:


> *Standing next to gunnDancer*
> 
> If you girls wouldn't mind sharing a hug with this old (34) Dutch guy, that would be heaven to me! I promise to give a warm gentle hug in return.



/me gives the youngish guy a big ass hug


----------



## ConnieLynn (Dec 22, 2005)

GunnDancer said:


> HEY! Stop trying to make me look bad George! Lol! Man..I never thought my age would keep girls from liking me until I was like 60! Aw man...



LOL 60 is about right for me


----------



## dreamer72fem (Dec 22, 2005)

GeorgeNL said:


> *Standing next to gunnDancer*
> 
> If you girls wouldn't mind sharing a hug with this old (34) Dutch guy, that would be heaven to me! I promise to give a warm gentle hug in return.



I would gladly give ya hug..but dont say 34 is OLD I am 33!


----------



## TallFatSue (Dec 22, 2005)

Real world answer: my husband.
Fantasy world answer: see above.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Dec 23, 2005)

Well, my tastes in men might be a bit odd to some....

At the top of my list would be Anthony Hopkins. I was an extra in "Hannibal" and after watching him for a few days; I came to the conclusion he is the sexiest man alive. Those intense eyes and fetching smile made me melt.

I also adore James Spader. He has always been handsome, but since he has filled out since his younger days........he just takes my breath away!

Yummy!

And I am surprised no one has named the most obvious choice on this board....Conrad! If Ruby doesn't mind, I bet more than a few ladies would step under the Mistletoe! (Myself included:wubu:


----------



## sweetnnekked (Dec 23, 2005)

...PC and/or sweet 'n' mushy!

I want to be under the mistletoe with Alyssa Milano and Jennifer Love Hewitt!!!


----------



## T'Rina / MsXXL (Dec 23, 2005)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Well, my tastes in men might be a bit odd to some....
> 
> At the top of my list would be Anthony Hopkins. I was an extra in "Hannibal" and after watching him for a few days; I came to the conclusion he is the sexiest man alive. Those intense eyes and fetching smile made me melt.
> 
> ...



James Spader once said fans freak him out cause even when they don't say it he knows most of them want to sleep with him and even after all these years he doesn't know how to deal with that.
At first I thought how vain, then I remembered a few fantasies I have had of him.


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 23, 2005)

Real world answer... this guy I know in NJ... he's a FANTASTIC kisser. Chances are it's not happening, but he'd be my first pick. 

 

I don't really have a fantasy world answer, I don't know how they kiss... ya know?


----------



## Angel (Dec 23, 2005)

GeorgeNL said:


> If you girls wouldn't mind sharing a hug with this old (34) Dutch guy, that would be heaven to me! I promise to give a warm gentle hug in return.



Merry Christmas! ((( George ))) 
You're not old! Wishing I was 34 again! lol


----------



## Angel (Dec 23, 2005)

While firmly pressing my fat belly against him, I'd like to passionately kiss the man that I love. :wubu: 

((( You ))) I love you. Always.


----------



## Ivy (Dec 23, 2005)

ClashCityRocker said:


> in no particular order:
> ivy
> buffie
> shannyn sossamon
> ...



i'd totally make out with you under the mistletoe. i guess i could just kiss you too.. but making out is a lot more fun.


----------



## Webmaster (Dec 23, 2005)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Well, my tastes in men might be a bit odd to some....
> 
> At the top of my list would be Anthony Hopkins. I was an extra in "Hannibal" and after watching him for a few days; I came to the conclusion he is the sexiest man alive. Those intense eyes and fetching smile made me melt.
> 
> ...



Why, thank you, Kara! Happy holidays to you and your family!


----------



## GeorgeNL (Dec 24, 2005)

(((((((((((((( ConnieLynn, dreamer72em, Angel ))))))))))))))    
Thank you girls! Your warm hugs keeps me smiling for many days. Hope I'm a good hugger too.

Angel, you describe a dream I have for many years: Hugging a girl tightly, while she pushes her soft warm belly against mine. I've never experienced that in reality, but I've had a few dreams that made me wake up with a huge grin  
I think it is not sex, but it is a kind of unision that can be special in reality too.

GunnDancer, for me it seems to be actually the reverse. When I was in my twenties, most girls considered me ugly. Nowadays I have less hair, but for some reason they say I lood good. Maybe at an older age they are more forgiving. But it could also be that I'm having a happier life, and smiles help too.


----------



## Jeannie (Dec 24, 2005)

Obesus :wubu:


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Dec 24, 2005)

ivy totally just made my christmas eve with that response.

and yeah, making out is way more fun, huh?:wubu: 

aaron£


----------



## Obesus (Dec 25, 2005)

Let's see here...Santa has already kissed Cinderbunny and my ex-wife Suzi over at the other homesite today...tomorrow it will be the Mom and the local visiting bunny, Victor...I am thinking the trend should continue all the way to Valentine's day, eh? The problem is that the lovely FFA's of the BHM/FFA board are all sooooooooo far away that I can only dream and imagine...but that one in particular..well...hmmmm...we shall see, eh? HEY I finally started a rumor about myself....for the Create-A-Rumor Thread...it only took three weeks! Yay! Oooooh...missed the posting above by that certain FFA...dang..can't start a rumor, regardless!


----------



## Ivy (Dec 25, 2005)

ClashCityRocker said:


> ivy totally just made my christmas eve with that response.
> 
> and yeah, making out is way more fun, huh?:wubu:
> 
> aaron£



it totally is! :smitten:


----------



## Obesus (Dec 25, 2005)

How did I miss this...must be the glare from the Christmas tree lights!  Merriest of Christmases to you and yours, Jeannie and a big Santa type smacker on the cheek! :kiss2: 



Jeannie said:


> Obesus :wubu:


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Dec 25, 2005)

Ok...I have had mistletoe hung for two weeks........~waiting~.........


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 25, 2005)

bigcutiekaroline said:


> Ok...I have had mistletoe hung for two weeks........~waiting~.........




:kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: 

lol. Happy??


----------



## EvilBob (Dec 28, 2005)

I am visiting the family in Pittsburgh for the holidays... so my lips will be pouty and alone.


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Dec 28, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2:
> 
> lol. Happy??


Yep! HAPPY! Thanks AnnMarie!
Back at ya!:kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2:


----------



## GunnDancer (Dec 28, 2005)

Man! No one STILL wants to kiss me! Well! I feel the love here!


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 29, 2005)

GunnDancer said:


> Man! No one STILL wants to kiss me! Well! I feel the love here!



I'll kiss ya, apparently I'm a big kissing whore in this thread!  :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: 

(Don't feel bad, no one wanted to kiss me either.  )


----------



## GunnDancer (Dec 29, 2005)

:kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: 
Well then lets just kiss each other!


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Dec 29, 2005)

GunnDancer said:


> :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2: :kiss2:
> Well then lets just kiss each other!


Group kiss!


----------



## wavetank (Dec 29, 2005)

I like to kiss camel toe under the mistle toe...
nyuck nyuck nyuck.


----------



## wavetank (Dec 29, 2005)

buffie. bern. and lisainnc.


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 29, 2005)

wavetank said:


> buffie. bern. and lisainnc.


 Dude! You're always leaving me out! *pout* What's a girl got to do to get a little attention around here???


----------



## Jes (Dec 30, 2005)

wavetank said:


> I like to kiss camel toe under the mistle toe...
> nyuck nyuck nyuck.



i actually can't believe you said (typed) this. and, i mean, i say a lot of nutty stuff.

tsk tsk. haha. eww.


----------



## Ryan (Dec 30, 2005)

GunnDancer said:


> Man! No one STILL wants to kiss me! Well! I feel the love here!



I didn't see my name on anyone's list, either. But I just joined, so that's the excuse I will use if anyone asks. 

I didn't list anyone because I haven't been here long enough to know who anybody is.


----------



## mybluice (Jan 2, 2006)

I have only one I would like to kiss under the mistletoe....hell anytime actually and he knows who he is


----------



## Jes (Jan 2, 2006)

Ryan said:


> I didn't see my name on anyone's list, either. But I just joined, so that's the excuse I will use if anyone asks.
> 
> I didn't list anyone because I haven't been here long enough to know who anybody is.




Next year. Both of you. Bring extra mistletoe.

there, now that's settled!


----------



## Aliena (Jan 3, 2006)

My hubby and oh, I did!! :eat2:


----------



## chocolate desire (Jan 3, 2006)

Wait don't put up the mistletoe just yet I still have to get my kiss..As for who I want it to be I will tell once I have finished eating my Peppermint Patty.:kiss2:


----------



## Tigerhawk (Jan 4, 2006)

I would have liked to meet a certain female college classmate 
:wubu:under the mistletoe, but that never happened, so I settled for the usual 
. I'm used to the usual, as I've never been lucky enough to share a moment under the mistletoe.


Better luck next year, I hope.


----------



## Angel (Jan 10, 2006)

GeorgeNL said:


> Angel, you describe a dream I have for many years: Hugging a girl tightly, while she pushes her soft warm belly against mine. I've never experienced that in reality, but I've had a few dreams that made me wake up with a huge grin  I think it is not sex, but it is a kind of unision that can be special in reality too.




George, you are correct. Physical intimacy is special on many different levels. There is a closeness, a unity, and a oneness that is only felt when two people who deeply care for each other embrace. The emotional warmth felt and the memories of such a special intimate embrace can last a lifetime.  

If I were in the land of my maternal ancestors, I'd give you a nice friendly super-size fat girl hug.


----------

